# Back From Hols...very Tired!!



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi all.

Have got back from several weeks in glorious waist deep powder, i am too old for snowboarding i think, but it won't stop me going.

Apologies to all who have sent messages or queries, i will endeavour to get back to you ASAP.

Hopefully i haven't missed too much, although certain members seem to have been having a spend!!!! ( Gary>>>)

Keith


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Welcome back Keith, glad to hear you had a good time.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

KEITHT said:


> Hopefully i haven't missed too much, although certain members seem to have been having a spend!!!! ( Gary>>>)
> 
> Keith


Who? Me?









Good to hear you had fine holiday mate, welcome back to the madhouse.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Welcome back Keith.

When you get settled PM me your address and I'll send my SM120 over for a holiday with you as discussed









Rich


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Welcome back, did you pick up anything nice on your travels









Edit: And yes I mean watches


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Many thanks...its nice to be back.....no really it is!

Didn't even think about watches while away, although had a couple of new arrivals awaiting me!

Pics to be posted soon.

Keith

PS. Gary, bracelet won't fit Speedmaster Quartz, tried it on mine...its specific to the basic LCD model which has different ( hidden lugs ) shame really as i got my fixer-upper working perfectly! a real bargain at Â£90.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Keith - Welcome home!









Talking of LCD braces... if you dont need that brace I may well be interested... it may fit one of mine...


----------

